# Italians remember Greece



## Brian G Turner (Jun 22, 2005)

Just an article I found on the BBC site, that I thought would be worth pasting up:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4116006.stm



> A world-class archaeological exhibition opened this week in Calabria, in the toe of Italy.
> 
> Its subject is Magna Graecia, or Greater Greece - the name given to parts of southern Italy colonised by the ancient Greeks 2,500 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------

